# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  avitar??? how to

## Wicked frogs

I see people in discussion areas that have a pic when they are in a topic i am wondering if this is an avitar  or just a pic i know when i say something on a topic it just says i am from boston my posts and a flag how do i put a pic up there?

----------


## arielgasca420

go to settings>edit avatar> you can choose one (which I did) or upload your own

----------

